# Killer deal on bread proofing bratform baskets



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys, Ive been in the market for bread proofing baskets to free up my bowls at home and knew in my heart that $30 (on amazon ) is not a good price for one of these. Last night I stayed up for 5 hours reading through egullets bread pages and found a link which I clicked and it brought me to a company which sells proofing baskets for $8-$12. Hope this helps someone on here out. Im buying two 9" rounds for my country loafs, three 16" baguette ones and one 16x6 for french bread. $62 shipped. Anyone else know of killer baking deals?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the link? I was looking for these the other day actually.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 28, 2013)

San Francisco baking institute was the best I could find. I got a couple of sizes and some couche for an OK price there. The cash from the baskets goes to scholarships at least. Click here


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a friens whos and acomplished baket and would probably be interested. What's the link?


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 28, 2013)

QC, you are such a tease! Where can we get these?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I have a friens whos and acomplished baket and would probably be interested. What's the link?



I have a couple of friends who are basket cases - or isn't that what you meant? 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 28, 2013)

rahimlee54 said:


> San Francisco baking institute was the best I could find. I got a couple of sizes and some couche for an OK price there. The cash from the baskets goes to scholarships at least. Click here


x2. The best prices I could found.


----------



## don (Oct 28, 2013)

I buy mine from San Francisco Baking Institute as well. However, The Fresh Loaf people say good things about luckyclovertrading.com's.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lucky clover trading company it is guys. Sorry. Long days.

Man that sanfranbaking co is nice because their baskets are lined and seem to be just a few bucks more.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have been buying from SFBI for years. 
Good company, good people, fair prices.
They almost closed up about this time last year due to some snafu with accreditation, it was all cleared up rather quickly though and they are back better than ever. 
I always feel good about spending my money with them though, for the good they do, much like the vendors here.


----------

